# Hereditary Diseases In the Havanese One Stop Shop for Everything Found On The Web



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Hereditary Evaluation of Multiple Developmental Abnormalities in the Havanese Dog Breed
Advance Access publication July 9, 2007
http://jhered.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/98/5/510


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*The Cutting Edge Canine Elbow Dysplasia*

http://www.veterinaryspecialties.com/data/images/stories/elbowdysp.pdf


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Showing Genetics and Breeding by MistyTrails*

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/showdogs/showing.htm


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Hereditary Evalulation of Multiple Developmental Evaluations Oxford*

http://jhered.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/esm049v1


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test (PAT)*

http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Chondrodysplasia in Havanese by Erashavanese*

http://www.erashavanese.com/CD2.html


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*CHIC Canine Health Information Center*

http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=HAV


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Genetics 101 by Mimosa, Tons of Information on Many Subjects*

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/genetics.html


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Directory of State by State Pet Laws*

http://www.animallaw.info/articles/armpusstatedoglaws.htm

click on your state on the map.


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Legislation by State*

http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/state_legislation/

Click on the state of interest and read about current legislation


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*National and State Puppy Mill Laws*

"The United States Department of Agriculture regulates (through licensing and inspection) "commercial" breeding kennels. Under USDA regulations, a "commercial" breeder is an operation with more than three breeding females that sells dogs or cats wholesale to a dealer or retail operation. USDA exempts breeding facilities - regardless of the number of animals they have or financial thresholds they meet - where the puppies are bred and sold directly to private pet owners as "retail pet stores." Obviously, someone operating a breeding kennel on their property and selling animals themselves from that property or from other venues like a flea market is not what the public would normally consider a "retail pet store." An operation could have several hundred breeding animals and gross sales over $100,000 but have no regulatory body checking to ensure the animals are being properly cared for."

Because most states don't have legislation pertaining to puppy mills, they defer to the Agricultur Department. There is current legislation on this matter:
http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/state_legislation/puppy_mill_laws_where_does_yo.html

Breakdown by State of Puppy Mill Laws: http://www.hsus.org/web-files/PDF/legislation/puppy-mill-laws-chart.pdf


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

*Puppy "Lemon Laws" by State*

http://gateway.hsus.org/spm/bigpicture/index.cfm


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kris, by the end of this, you are going to know everything!!!
Everyone is going to come to you with questions!


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

I wanted to share what I'd found for the sake of others. Of course there are many other excellent articles and am hoping as they are found, will be added by others to this thread.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That was Coco in the pictures from the Mystic Havanese site???


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, permission was granted.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Very good work to have it organized into one thread.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

KrisE,
Thanks for your time in putting this all together for sharing. This is a lot of valuable info.


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

no problem. I love this site, want to contribute.


----------

